# Food Safety News - 04/10/2021..... Deaths in Dominican Republic linked to tainted alcohol



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2021)

*Deaths in Dominican Republic linked to tainted alcohol*
By News Desk on Apr 10, 2021 12:03 am More than 25 people have died in the Dominican Republic after drinking adulterated alcohol, according to authorities. The Ministry of Public Health reported 26 deaths and more than 80 people affected throughout the country. The agency called on the population to not drink illegally produced alcoholic beverages. The outbreak of methanol poisoning began during the... Continue Reading


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2021)

I think contaminates alcohol like this was making its way to the resorts in Mexico a couple years back as well.


----------



## Ariene (May 23, 2022)

It's only characteristic to parts of the world where people are living very poorly.


----------



## Ariene (Jun 1, 2022)

In our country, I didn't hear this kind of cases happening. People won't risk to use such a dangerous replacement of alcohol, just to make a bit more profit, when the punishment for this is so huge. The best option would be to not drink alcohol at all though, and you will feel much better and healthier. I did some time ago, after reading this article https://www.theluckiestclub.com/resources/how-to-remain-in-sobriety-after-dry-january, I found some good information there and it gave me the motivation to change my life and not drink alcohol anymore.


----------

